# Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest



## Lorin (24. Februar 2011)

*Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

Hallo Community,

Ich habe derzeit Probleme mit Freezes unter Windows 7 und beim anschließenden Neustart (kein Bootscreen, Bildschirm bleibt dunkel). Daher gehe ich von einem Hardwaredefekt aus.
Würde jetzt gerne die einzelnen Komponenten durchtesten.
Welche Programme würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Graka: Furmark?
CPU: Prime?
Ram: ?

Stehe da leider auch vor dem Dilemma, dass selbst wenn ich jetzt Prime laufen lasse, die Graka währenddessen evtl das System zum absturz bringt. Dann bin ich ja im Prinzip kein bisschen schlauer weil ich nicht weiss obs wirklich die CPU war oder eine der anderen Komponenten.
Leider habe ich derzeit keine möglichkeit an Ersatzhardware zu kommen.

Was meint ihr? Welche Programme bzw wie komme ich dem Fehler auf die schliche?

Gruß Lorin


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

Moin.
Also so ein Freeze lässt sich meinstens auf einen Ramdefekt zurückführen. Trotzdem ist es nie schlecht auch die anderen Komponenten zu testen
Für die CPU würde ich LinX nehmen
Für den Ram Memtest 86
Da Furmark nur die GPU und nicht den VRam belastet würde ich sie ein paar Runs Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen. Auf den höchsten Einstellungen die möglich sind. Egal ob es ruckelt


----------



## Nucleus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

Könnte ein Netzteil-Defekt sein.

Kannst Du das mal quertauschen?


----------



## Lorin (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

Ich werde heute abend dann mal den Ram auf 4GB reduzieren (2 Bänke rausnehmen) mal sehen was passiert. Leider kann ich die Freezes bisher nicht reproduzieren, dH ich muss warten bis was passiert. Werde mal ein paar runden den Heaven-Benchmark wie oben beschrieben laufen lassen.
Wenns NUR das Netzteil wäre wär ich ja glücklich, das ist die "günstigste" Komponente im Nachkauf. Wobei ichs mir bei einem BeQuiet Straight-Power 600W kaum vorstellen kann, aber man weiss ja nie. Wenn der Ram-Test nicht erfolgreich ist werde ich mich mal dieser Möglichkeit widmen.
Da mein Mainboard nen nen nforce chipsatz hat könnte ich evtl auch die Grafikkarte ausschließen indem ich sie einfach ausbaue und schaue was passiert.

Mir graut es vor der Arbeit die ich da wieder reinstecken muss.....

Aber immer eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## Nucleus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

Man hat nicht umsonst ein so komplexes Hobby gewählt... You know you like it!


----------



## Lorin (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

So... Habe angefangen die Ram-Module je als einzigen Riegel einzusetzen. Bei jedem Riegel gings bis zum Willkommensbildschirm, dann war jedesmal ende --> Freeze

Alle Ram-Riegel wieder eingebaut.
Dann dachte ich mir, vielleicht ists ja der Prozessor... und wollte den im Bios mal auf 2 GHz setzen, da MUSS das ding ja stabil laufen.

Ab ins Bios --> Freeze
Neustart --> Bios --> Freeze

Ich kann nicht mal mehr was verstellen.

Okay, in meinen Augen schließt das diverse Komponenten von der Fehlersuch aus. Hatte zwischenzeitlich mal die SSD im Verdacht, dass da was nicht stimmt, aber die sollte ja nicht das Bios freezen, oder?

Da die Rams einzeln alle das gleiche ergebnis produziert haben gehe ich mal davon aus dass diese ebenfalls in Ordnung sind.

Bleiben also noch Board / Graka / Netzteil und CPU übrig.

Welche Komponente freezed denn am ehesten das Bios? Werde morgen abend meinen Büro PC zerlegen und Graka / Prozzi / Netzteil mit nach Hause nehmen.

Mir ist in 15 Jahren PC-bastelei ja schon viel untergekommen, aber nen Freeze im Bios hatte ich bisher noch nicht. 

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Nucleus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

Das sind die Basic-Komponenten: Mainboard, GraKa, Netzteil wären meine Kandidaten.


----------



## Lorin (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

So, heute morgen mal die Grafikkarte getauscht... alles läuft. Alle Benchmarks laufen ohne Beanstandung durch. War ja klar dass das teuerste Teil kaputt geht..... meine schöne GTX480 
Es gibt tage da möchte man schon vor dem Frühstück kotzen....

Jetzt mal ne neue Graka besorgen.... stellt sich nur die Frage: Lieber ne Zotac GTX470 Amp! oder ne Zotac GTX560Ti OC? Oder vielleicht doch ne Asus ENGTX560 DC II ? hmpf...  werde wohl warten bis die PCGHW im Briefkasten liegt, da ist ja wohl ein Test mit 50 Grakas drin.

Mitleidsbekundungen nehme ich nun gerne an....


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

Ist echt ärgerlich, tut mir Leid für Dich...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Programme zum Stabilitätstest*

wie siehts mit der garantie aus ? die 470 amp ist ein geiles stück hw udn verdammt leise. ist die wohl beste luft gekühlte 470er aufn markt. wie es um die 560 bestellt ist ka die soll ja der 470er ebenbürtig sein und weniger verbrauchen. wie es aber mit der lautstärke aussieht mh...keine ahnung. die 470er amp habe ich selber schon in aktion erlebt. top produkt.


----------

